# Good-quality UK tinned cat food?



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Argh! I went cat-food shopping today and I'm completely confused. I have read *lots* of stuff online about looking for a food that's high in (real) meat content / low in carbs, and avoiding dry food. But I still don't know what to buy ...

Today, I purchsed some Whiskas kitten food & biscuits (since this is what he has been weaned on), but I'm keen to slowly transition him to a better quality product. I also got some Hi-Life 60% meat content (fish variety), but on the website it says it isn't a *complete* food.

Any suggestions for a good canned food I can buy in the UK? If it was organic, that would really help too (less for health, more for not wanting to support factory farming & so on). I'm happy to order online.

Thanks!

EDIT: If most cats are lactose intolerant, why do so many cat / kitten biscuits contain milk products?!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Melysion has done a ton of work locating good food brands in the UK and online sources. I'm sure she'll be online later and will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi there

OK - the bad news is finding decent UK cat food can be a bit of a challenge. The good news, however, is that is does exist :lol:

Here is the list - in no particular order

Bozita (from www.zooplus.co.uk or a good pet shop)
Natures:Menu (I get this from my pet shop. Its often also stocked at Pets at Home)
Applaws (good pet shop or zooplus)
Eagle Pack (from zooplus)

Also - you can get Felidae and Natures Variety from here:

http://www.cats-country.co.uk

But its very expensive

I've also come across another good brand recently (evengers) which you might be particularly interested in as its organic but I don't remember where i got it from - I'll find out and get back to you.

If you are looking after your pennies by the way Bozita is particularly good value for money as is the Natures:menu. All the food listed above is suitable for both cats and kittens.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Gosh, I still don't understand why it's so hard to find really good cat food over there. Might be a good place to start a new career/business...
A couple of things about the Bozita though. I finally looked at the ingredients list and noticed they all have pork in them. I've read that pork isn't good for cats. Something to do with the fat globules (yummy!) being too large for them to break down and that can cause problems. Of course now I can't find the sources but I'll look again. And the regular food list: LLungs, gullet, meat greaves, liver, spleen, kidney, pork feet, beef (min. 4%), minerals, vitamins. Where's the muscle meat? Pork feet, Gracie?! 8O None of my cats have ever eaten the spleen when they've hunted. Has anyone else ever noticed that? So, it seems to me the Bozita chunks in jelly are better than the regular. I realize it's certainly better than most of the others but, given a choice, I'd go with the Eagle Pack if you can.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

nanook said:


> A couple of things about the Bozita though. I finally looked at the ingredients list and noticed they all have pork in them. I've read that pork isn't good for cats. Something to do with the fat globules (yummy!) being too large for them to break down and that can cause problems. Of course now I can't find the sources but I'll look again. And the regular food list: LLungs, gullet, meat greaves, liver, spleen, kidney, pork feet, beef (min. 4%), minerals, vitamins. Where's the muscle meat? Pork feet, Gracie?! 8O None of my cats have ever eaten the spleen when they've hunted. Has anyone else ever noticed that? So, it seems to me the Bozita chunks in jelly are better than the regular. I realize it's certainly better than most of the others but, given a choice, I'd go with the Eagle Pack if you can.


Bozita has recently changed its formula (just before Christmas I think). There is no pork in it now or animal by products or soya etc- at least not in the boxes. I dont buy the tins (yuk) - just the boxes. Sorry - my bad - should have made that clear. I forgot they do the tins.The price has remained the same as when it was the old formula but the box size has shrunk somewhat. Oh well.


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

That's so helpful! I can't tell you how completely bewildered I felt in the supermarket. I really appreciate your input  Little Linus is arriving this evening, so I better get ordering ... !


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I take it back - nanook you are right. The bozita still has the pork in it. Hmmm.

But I still think its a lot better than some of the alternatives and it has a very high meat content.

And Toby would be heartbroken to miss out on his chicken liver bozita :lol:

Personally I very strongly recommend the Natures:menu. Its a very good food and the customer service of the company is excellent. When I asked them questions about their raw range (when Toby had the collitis) they even referred me to their holistic vet.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah - found where you can order the Evangers cat food.

Heres the link

http://petfoodwarehouse.co.uk/browse_588


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Nature's Menu it is! Judging my how healthy Toby looks, I'm sure it'll be the perfect choice. Thanks so much  He is arriving in an hour! I can hardly contain myself ... Pictures to follow.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm ...

Apparently this one slipped though my radar until now. 

Natures Harvest
Ingredients: Fresh Chicken (90%), Scottish Salmon Oil, Cranberry, Taurine, Minerals, Vitamins.

I'm told its available at Pets at Home as well as from this website

http://www.natures-harvest.org/

I havent tried it yet but it looks good

I also found a place where you can buy a trial pack of Applaws and some dry food called Burns (which I'm not familiar with so cant comment on) which might be worth a look.

http://www.petclubuk.com/view/product.do?id=3596

Have you tried Linus on the Natures:Menu yet?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I also think its worth mentioning that - from what I understand (which probably isnt very much) - its good to have a variety of cat food brands and varieties on hand. Toby has pretty much all the above in his 'rotation'. Some he loves (Bozita, Felidae) and some he will only tolerate (he is eating the Eagle Pack whether he likes it or not!) but I think I read that all brands have their strengths and weaknesses in terms of nutrition so I think its definately worth stocking several different good quality brands.


----------

